

Ask HN: are you working on a commercial project with no sales ever? - andrewstuart

Curious to know how many people are working on projects that intended to make money but have never made a single dollar.
======
LarryMade2
[http://www.doplaces.com](http://www.doplaces.com)

In a slow development phase and building a starting database. Been an idea for
about three years and an actual thing for one.

One of the challenges here is many in this rural area aren’t all that computer
savvy, many folks I talk it up to don't use a computer or have one at home.

------
mkal_tsr
I'm turning a side-side-project into one (which itself was part of a side-
project turned commercial project). Oldest project (SP) has seen money,
current SSP has not, but it's nearing launch.

------
edoceo
You should get sales before the MVP. Letters of intent/commitment. If you
don't have sales you don't have a business. Hope won't change a hobby into a
business.

~~~
mrfusion
How do you get sales with a demo? Just curious.

------
dqmdm
That is how my project is going right now. As it turns out, many enterprise
customers don't want an mvp.

